# Tele - MJT aged body, MIM Neck, Dimarzio pickups - $600 - Gatineau (Ottawa)



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a Tele guy or I’d likely be all over this.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Ad is still up!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> Ad is still up!


I’m pretty surprised, actually.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

2manyGuitars said:


> I’m pretty surprised, actually.


It's tempting but word at my work is people are getting ticketed randomly on the bridge. The people I know that live in QC and work in ON are carrying letters from work and property tax bills showing proof of residence and workplace, just in case.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> It's tempting but word at my work is people are getting ticketed randomly on the bridge. The people I know that live in QC and work in ON are carrying letters from work and property tax bills showing proof of residence and workplace, just in case.


I was interested in an amp last week listed on kijiji and FB Marketplace as Ottawa. When I made arrangements to check it out, it was a Quebec (Gatineau) address. Told him I was still interested but would have to wait until the stay-at-home order was done before I was comfortable crossing over. He came and met me in Ottawa the next day.

The random stops on the bridge are one thing but the big thing for me was the cops in Quebec targeting Ontario drivers for expired stickers. For those that don’t know, Ontario has told drivers not to worry about renewing their license plate stickers right now. When Quebec police started issuing $489 tickets to Ontario drivers, the Ontario government said to print out their form saying stickers expired after March 2020 were still considered valid and show it in case you get pulled over. Quebec cops didn’t give a fuck. Some were even going through parking lots looking for Ontario plates, writing them up, then mailing out the tickets. Drivers didn’t even know until a ticket showed up in the mail a few weeks later.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I am in the same boat a few really solid deals came up recently that were all on the Quebec side. That, combined with not wanting to take the risk of infection has me saying no.

The father of one of my son's grade 2 classmates died from COVID last week. Stay safe folks.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It's still around. I guess the Ontario folks couldn't cross. I'm so tempted right now. $600, that's almost just for the MJT body.


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Chito said:


> It's still around. I guess the Ontario folks couldn't cross. I'm so tempted right now. $600, that's almost just for the MJT body.


I messaged about it and passed. The bridge looks a bit crooked and he said it’s had a different bridge on it. Also said it played fine but since it’s not exactly what I’m after and the bridge thing made it not worth it for me. Amd it could very well just be the pic making the bridge look off. Or my eyes....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Dan Caldwell said:


> I messaged about it and passed. The bridge looks a bit crooked and he said it’s had a different bridge on it. Also said it played fine but since it’s not exactly what I’m after and the bridge thing made it not worth it for me. Amd it could very well just be the pic making the bridge look off. Or my eyes....


Now that you have mentioned it, yeah it looks a bit off kilter. hmmmm


----------



## Dan Caldwell (Feb 26, 2017)

Chito said:


> Now that you have mentioned it, yeah it looks a bit off kilter. hmmmm


The pics not great but looks like holes/scratches at the bottom as well. still I gut be fine and a great deal but I don’t have the skills to fix it if it’s not quite right.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Photo is obviously REALLY zoomed in but hey, it’s all we have. Things I notice;


Using the pickguard as a reference, yes, the bridge looks shifted to the left.
EDIT: Referring to the “lip” around the sides of the Tele bridge, we’re looking straight down at the treble side. You don’t see the side of the lip. On the bass side, you can see the inside edge so we’re looking at it from an angle. If you look at the curve in the metal where the side bends into the top surface, it looks like it may actually be centered. If that’s the case, it may be a matter of nudging the saddles back to the left a bit.

The saddles and strings seems to be shoved all the way to the right.
The High E is really close to the edge of the fretboard while the Low E seems normal.
Looking at the neck pickup, the strings also appear to be shifted to the right.
As mentioned earlier, there do appear to be marks just below the back of the bridge. Holes?


----------

